# Good t12 lamp for plants



## Noto (Oct 26, 2009)

Any suggestions? T12s seem to be left off of most of the comparison sheets. I know they're not as efficient as T5s, but I would rather not have to replace my existing fixtures.


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Home depot/lowes have an eco lux Plant and aquarium T12, im using it on my tanks right now, works great. However, i pair it with another daylight bulb because the plant bulb is made for emitting the red and blue spectrum, therefore isn't very "pleasing" to our eye.


----------



## Noto (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## gheitman (Aug 18, 2007)

I have used the Zoo Med Flora Sun bulb in a half dozen of my fixtures for the last couple of years. It does a good job and I would recommend it. You can find it at http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18358/si1381115/cl0/zoomedflorasunmaxplantgrowthfluorescentlamp24t8. The fact that they are T8s means they work better in normal fixtures by not blocking as much light coming off the reflector.


----------



## Noto (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks, but my ballast is rated for T12s only.


----------



## gheitman (Aug 18, 2007)

Are you sure? I believe that regular fluorescent hoods like those purchased with aquariums can use either T8s or T12s as long as they physically fit. At least mine can.


----------



## Noto (Oct 26, 2009)

My fixture's not a commercially made aquarium hood; it was cobbled together by the previous owner of the aquarium. There are labels on the ballasts saying they are for T12 use only. I might redo the thing with T8 or T5 ballasts at some point, but I don't want to spend the money just yet. Thanks anyways!


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

Wal-Mart has cheap T12 or T8 lights for sub-$20 and they sell the plant bulbs for them as well.

- Brad


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

If you have a 2 lamp fixture the 40w Sylvania GroLux Standard and the 40w Sylvania GroLux Wide Spectrum (89 CRI - 3400K) will look good and grow plants nicely. I use this combo for dawn dusk lighting and in addition to T8 and T5HO.




























You can get a good deal on them at www.saveonlighting.com BUT you need to buy by the case of six.
http://saveonlighting.com/p-4702-f40groaqrp-40-watt-t12-gro-lux-aquarium-fluorescent-tube.aspx
http://saveonlighting.com/p-4703-f40groaqwsrp-40-watt-warm-white-t12-fluorescent-tube.aspx


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

gheitman said:


> Are you sure? I believe that regular fluorescent hoods like those purchased with aquariums can use either T8s or T12s as long as they physically fit. At least mine can.


Not really. Take a Fulham Workhorse 5. It will run both 48" T12, T8, 55w CFs and 54w T5HO bulbs but the wiring is different for T8s. If you have them wired for T12/CFs/T5 and put in T8 it will light BUT you are overdriving the T8.


----------



## Izzy (Jun 4, 2006)

I have sucessfully used a T-8 in my 48in fixture. It is "overdriven" and replaced every 8 months. Originally had the same concerns but found a great deal on 3 T-8's ($3 each at the local aquarium society) and gave it a go 2 years ago...


----------



## Noto (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks all! I got some Sylvania Gro-Lux standard lamps as per Newt's suggestion.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

The Standard lamp alone will be dim to your eyes as it is mostly blue and red light.
If you have room to add a Philips 6500K DayLight Delux this will balance it very nicely (as this bulb has a large amount of green along with strong blue emissions). Home Depot sells these in both a T12and T8 bulb. This is a combo I used in my early days with my 75 planted. Its great to use the GroLux one hour before and one hour after other lighting for dawn/dusk lighting. Gives the tank that warm sleepy look.


----------



## Noto (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks Newt! I do have a Sylvania 6500K lamp in with the Gro-Lux. It looks pretty decent. The lamps are wired together so I can't put them on separate timers, but that's something to keep in mind when I redo the canopy.

I keep getting confused when I see your posts, as I use the name "Newt" on some other forums.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Noto said:


> I keep getting confused when I see your posts, as I use the name "Newt" on some other forums.


That's OK as I'm the original Newt and we newts do multiplyLOL


----------

